# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Chương trình giảm học phí khóa đào tạo Oracle DBA

## ndk2303

dịp hè là thời điểm thích hợp nhất để các bạn sinh viên it có thể tham gia học các khóa it nhằm nâng cao kiến thức và tích trữ thêm cho mình những chứng chỉ quốc tế phục vụ cho tương lai nghề nghiệp sau này

nắm rõ nhu cầu trên cũng như mong muốn để các bạn trẻ sinh viên có cơ hội tiếp cận với lĩnh vực oracle database administrator còn mới mẻ tại việt nam, trung tâm đào tạo cntt commit sẽ mở thêm các khóa đào tạo oracle dba ban ngày với mức giảm học phí ưu tiên cho các bạn sinh viên.

*chương trình giảm 20% học phí khóa đào tạo dba* sẽ được áp dụng cho các lớp ban ngày được khai giảng vào tháng 7.

mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
trung tâm đào tạo cntt commit
địa chỉ: phòng 1001a – tòa nhà m3m4 – 91a nguyễn chí thanh, hà nội
phone: (04) 62662292
website: http://commit.vn (hệ thống tư vấn online 18/24h)
email: [email protected]

----------


## nguyenanhthuoc

up cho 1 ngày mới vui vẻ ^^

----------


## vasmobifone

với sứ mệnh đào tạo nguồn nhân lực it đáp ứng được yêu cầu của nhà tuyển dụng, đội ngũ giảng viên của commit luôn cố gắng đem đến cho học viên những kĩ năng nghề nghiệp trong thực tế trên hệ thống oracle

----------


## phongnet.com

lịch khai giảng các lớp oracle dba ban ngày trong tháng 7: http://commit.vn/default.aspx?tabid=125

----------


## binhthuong

chương trình giảm học phí cho lớp ban ngày khóa oracle dba, đây là cơ cơ hội rất tốt để mọi người được tiếp cận với công nghệ của oracle với mức chi phí thấp [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## inhongdang

oracle chi phí thất tốt quá các bác nhỉ hay lắm..........

----------


## kevin_cn08b

up cho tuần đầu tiên của tháng 7 ^^^

----------


## nongdanseo

theo khảo sát của 1 tổ chức môi giới việc làm trên mạng về các ngành nghề trong lĩnh vực it, thì các nhà tuyển dụng đang đòi hỏi những yêu cầu ngày càng cao từ phía các ứng viên, họ không còn chỉ tuyển những người chỉ biết về lập trình, quản trị mạng, hệ thống hay os nữa. mà một kiến thức it tổng hợp , thực tế sẽ giúp cho các ứng viên tìm được những công việc với mức lương mong muốn và 1 vị trí đảm bảo trong tổ chức. một trong những khó khăn của những sinh viên it là việc được tiếp cận các công nghệ mới hiện nay, trong đó có công nghệ quản trị cơ dữ liệu của hãng oracle. đây là một công nghệ đang được sử dụng nhiếu nhất trên thế giới hiện nay trong lĩnh vực csdl (theo khảo sát của idc năm 2008).

nhằm giúp cho các bạn sinh viên có cơ hội tiếp cận các kiến thức về oracle, trung tâm đào tạo cntt commit tiếp tục triển khai chương trình giảm học phí cho đối tượng sinh viên đang theo học tại các trường đại học và cao đẳng khi đăng kí khóa học oracle dba 10g. với mức giảm 20% học phí, commit mong muốn tạo điều kiện tốt nhất cho các bạn sinh viên it.

mọi thông tin chi tiết xin tham khảo tại link sau: http://commit.vn/default.aspx?tabid=118&catid=2&contentid=108
hoặc:
phòng đào tạo - trung tâm đào tạo cntt commit
phòng 1001a - tòa nhà m3m4 - 91a nguyễn chí thanh, đống đa, hà nội
phone: 04 62662292
email: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

